# trafico office re huescar



## mary1 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi need to know where i go when i buy a car private sale to do change of ownership.am living in huescar .hope some one can help please .cheers mary


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

No idea about Trafico Mary....but I could send some Jehovah's Witnesses over to your place!


----------



## mary1 (Feb 15, 2009)

*thanks*



XTreme said:


> No idea about Trafico Mary....but I could send some Jehovah's Witnesses over to your place!


hi.already a full fledge member of jws. didnt you know?welcome anytime to join our meetings in barrio.thanks mary


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mary1 said:


> hi.already a full fledge member of jws. didnt you know?welcome anytime to join our meetings in barrio.thanks mary


Can I bring that Spanish bimbo with me again? 

And if that old bloke Steve Hall reads this....I DID have an under 30 Espanola hanging on my arm! Read it and weep Steve!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are welcome to the U-30s XTreme. I have told you that. With the obvious example of PasaNada (zimmer frames do nothing for me), my thoughts are on those of a more mature age.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> my thoughts are on those of a more mature age.


That's because those are the only ones you've got a chance of scoring with Steve! Us Celtic men are lusted after by Espanolas of all generations!


----------



## mary1 (Feb 15, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Can I bring that Spanish bimbo with me again?
> 
> And if that old bloke Steve Hall reads this....I DID have an under 30 Espanola hanging on my arm! Read it and weep Steve!


hi xtreme.yes u did have an under 30 espanola on your arm but havent seen her since.your charm mustn't have worked.still need to find ourt about trafico.going to try town hall in am.mary


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You probably have seen her but one night/nought with XTreme and she has aged 30 years.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mary1 said:


> hi xtreme.yes u did have an under 30 espanola on your arm but havent seen her since.your charm mustn't have worked.still need to find ourt about trafico.going to try town hall in am.mary


Think you'll have to go to Baza Mary.....nothing in Huescar!


----------



## mary1 (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for that .reckon that way the way.hope it worth it.cheersm


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> You are welcome to the U-30s XTreme. I have told you that. With the obvious example of PasaNada (zimmer frames do nothing for me), my thoughts are on those of a more mature age.


AND WHATS WRONG WITH THE O-30s??? we dont all have zimmer frames!! LOL

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Read it again - GG is excluded - others are welcome!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> AND WHATS WRONG WITH THE O-30s??? we dont all have zimmer frames!! LOL
> 
> Jo


Well you know you're _my_ Brit centrefold Jo! 

Ignore Steve....he couldn't get laid even if he was pimping on the roundabouts!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks XTreme, perhaps just as well that I don't spend my every waking hour chasing sub-30 españolitas!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> AND WHATS WRONG WITH THE O-30s??? we dont all have zimmer frames!! LOL
> 
> Jo


Or wigs, whoops what have I said?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Or wigs, whoops what have I said?


 ITS NOT A WIG!!!! I grew it all by myself!! The colour comes from Mercadona tho!!


Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Steve Hall's got a wig? Say it ain't so!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Steve Hall's got a wig? Say it ain't so!


"It ain't so" 

No wig, own teeth, nothing surgically enhanced.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> "It ain't so"
> 
> No wig, own teeth, nothing surgically enhanced.


Steve.....

Here's me today battling to keep those Espanolas at bay!

They go crazy for us Celtic men!

Read it and weep my man!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

She looks over 30. You know that is the border.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> She looks over 30. You know that is the border.


Now that's just being ageist Steve.....we can allow a year or two if they're in good nick!


----------

